# Maltese in Lake Zurich IL



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

There is a maltese in Lake Zurich, IL that was posted on Craigs list needing a new home. 

I emailed the owner - and let her know about NCMR and gave her the website link. I just got a message back saying that she was contacting them immediately. 

I'm not sure what the circumstances are with this little guy but I'd be happy to assist with any transfer that might be necessary. I'm not sure how to get in touch with Mary Palmer though. I'm going to try emailing through the website but I'll just be a perfect stranger to her and I'm sure gets a lot of emails from wackos.

Anyway if anyone knows Mary and can let her know that I'm not a total phsyco and would be willing to help if needed I'd appreciate it. I don't know if I'd pass the foster test but I could just keep him short term till he could be moved to an approved foster as well. 

Leslie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just emailed her and gave her a heads up. She may not get the email right away, but it should be shortly.


Thanks so much for thinking of the furries ones in need. :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

THANK YOU! 

Leslie


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Leslie-

I am in the area (Deerfield) and am willing to help with transport or foster. Please let me know if you need any assistance.

Debbie


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

where is Lake Zurich, IL? I live in east central IL.

Judie & Jaz


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

> where is Lake Zurich, IL? I live in east central IL.
> 
> Judie & Jaz[/B]


It is 37 miles NW of Chicago


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi - just a little update - the woman said she was contacting the rescue but Mary hasn't heard from her and neither have I. I guess we just have to wait and see what happens.

Leslie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am only 20 miles from Lake Zurich. If NMR needs any help, I am here.


----------

